
Fighting DMCA Issue in Stack Exchange - sudeep1
https://medium.com/@acsudeep/fighting-dmca-in-stack-exchange-f8206761959e#.ba2yuvfng
======
viraptor
The title is weird. The author didn't fight DMCA in SE. He sent an email that
was not a DMCA takedown request to a DMCA report address and SE did a nice
thing by responding.

I like that SE refused to reassign author - it's not a good solution and
they'd end up with two annoyed parties instead. SE did more than they had to
here.

~~~
sudeep1
Why do you think so? What could be the possible title?

~~~
viraptor
Why: DMCA takedown request is a very specific process and it requests
immediate removal of content. Poster can then dispute it to get it restored.
([http://brainz.org/dmca-takedown-101/](http://brainz.org/dmca-takedown-101/))
As far as I understand your post, that's not what you submitted since
modifying the content / replacing the author is not one of the DMCA outcomes.

Possible: "Asking SE to reown/remove plagiarised content"

Why reowning is a bad idea? Because you didn't create that post and the post
has effects inside of SE system (reputation, comment addressing, etc.).
Nothing of course stops you from requesting a takedown and posting the same
content again from your own account. Request to reown some already posted
content seems a bit dodgy to me.

